

Show HN: DataStack Reader – Scrape any website with a single endpoint - forthwall
http://api.datastack.co/reader

======
forthwall
Hey Guys, My and DataStack have released this little API that allows folks to
scrape most websites with this simple API. (Most since there might be some
sort of website that might not want to be friendly)

It works both on dynamically rendered websites and static. (although you'll
have a longer load time if you try it for dynamic ones - here's a scrape of my
Medium posts:
[http://puu.sh/hMGvt/da33b73a1f.png](http://puu.sh/hMGvt/da33b73a1f.png) )

If you have any questions please ask :)

